# Artificial Reefs in the Bay



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are interested in getting some artificial reefs placed in the bay you need to contact the RFRA. They are fighting very hard to get approval from those that make these kind of decisions to place some material in the bay. They already have approved materials ready to deploy assoon as approval for the sites is given. Please contact the RFRA if you can support them in any way, especially if you are a local business owner who can show the county how important these reefs will be economically. We all need to stay on this issue until it is resolved. Do a little research and see how many other counties in Floridahave reefs in their bays that they are profiting from on a daily basis. It's time for us to stand up and do something!:usaflag

http://www.reeffishra.com

Rich


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good looking out, Rich! How many posts do we see about people wanting some "stuff" closer inshore or in the bay? How many families and people wanting to snorkle do we have...just on the forum?! Let's get this in gear and make it happen!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

It is time that we had a SAFE andSHALLOW place to fish/dive/snorkel that is easily accesible by everyone with a boat and from shore. We need everyone's support on this! Please contact Capt. Paul Redman with the RFRA at 516-1665! Ther is absolutely no reason that this shouldn't happen except for our own apathy!! Lets get this done!:usaflag.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

We have some of the deepest bays around. There are spots in our bay that are over 60 feet deep. We NEED this BAD.. I know for a fact if I could deploy reefs in the bay legaly i would have over 100 spots. The local waters are perfect for artifical reefs and as long as they arent deployed in shipping channels then there is no reason it shouldnt be allowed. What do we need to do to get this done?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

as long as they are allowed to shrimp in the bay the powers to be will not allow the bay reefs.:banghead


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (8/25/2008)*What do we need to do to get this done?


You need to contact Capt. Paul Redman at 516-1665 or at http://www.reeffishra.com

On the RFRA website there is also a list of contact information for your local government. http://www.reeffishra.com/Government%20Contact%20List.htm


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (8/25/2008)*as long as they are allowed to shrimp in the bay the powers to be will not allow the bay reefs.:banghead


Scott,

You have been to most of those meetings years ago when we were told that and believe me I understand your frustration, but recently Ive been on a couple shrimp boats and have talked with several of them and its my understanding that they would much rather have an designated area that they knew were the reefs were than to ruin a 5000.00 rig were some one has dumped something illegally in the shrimping grounds .

I think we can work with them and accomplish this, I do know this . This county will not have the oppurtunity to have this deal for long , we will be on a time restraint to get rid of this material.

*I could always call Alabama and give it to them to dump next week:usaflag*


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Paul, If it a few of the reefs you have will fit in my boat ill gladly take them. Ill contact you later about this. Joe


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The particular reefs that Paul is talking about for a Bay venture are concrete and heavy. You would not want to put those on your boat.



However, Still contact him for other Rebar reefs.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

This stuff is going down SOMEWHERE one way or the other! I for one am tired of losing this kind of stuff to Orange Beach and Destin (great fishing communities that they are)! There is absolutely no reason that Pensacola should not compete with these great fishing destinations, or beat them hands down, and these bay reefs would give us a leg up! We need to put all of our efforts into getting this stuff done. This will create an outstanding area for our gulf fish to breed and grow! Please get involved! As Paul always says, "It's Your Future!"


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Orange Beach has them , and I certainly think something like that would work over here for us ... as stated above , if the Shrimpers KNEW where the reefs were and of course they'd be marked by bouys , it would benefit them , and recreational fishermen ... not too familiar with the bay East of the pass , but Big Lagoon and Innerarity have a few spots I think would work out :letsparty


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in if I can help in anyway, if its just putting some gas in the tow boat. The boy and I fish in the bay and I'm constantly frustrated by the lack of structure in the bay other than the bridges. 

I have a mig welder and a 12k#trailer. I can stick two pieces of metal together as long a the fish are the only ones judging the weld beads. With work and family schedule, I can't get down town much to assist, but if I had some approved materials and a plan, I could put them together in the evenings and get them to the barge fordeployment.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Paul can correct me if I am wrong, but my understanding is that he has plenty of material to put down. All he needs is approval to do so. He is attempting to do this the "right way" by having this material approved and permitted by the county. What he really needs from us is our support (in writing would help). He also needs the support of local businesses (who will benefit from this ENORMOUSLY!) So if you know someone who owns a local business and would like to pledge their support, then please get them to write a letter to the county stating their support for this project. All the letter needs to state is that the business is in support of this project, and the benefits that it expects from the increase in tourism/fishing/diving/snorkeling/boating/kayaking/etc that will result from these reefs. All you have to do is get a letter from a local business and drop it by the RFRA. Paul will take care of the rest! Thanks for everyone's continued support. The PFF community is an amazing group when we pool our resources! I am proud to be a member of such an amazing organization.:usaflag


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Alabama has 18 reefs in their bays including 2 in Perdido Bay with another planed for Perdido Bay and another one planed in lower Mobile Bay. They also have 7 gas platforms. Pensacola will not do anything for the fishermen, and Robert T. has said he does not want any reefs in Pensacola Bay. Every one needs to get behind Paul and get this done. It is election time, we need some new people that will represent the fisherman.


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey guys,

Lets not do the Robert T bashing please.

I need the community to pull together and lets try and get this done.

This whole thing will be no cost to the county or tax payers of escambia county, but the economic benifit will be huge. We wont have the oppurtunity very long so if any one knows a business or community leader who is willing to get involved in any way please have them contact me. @ 516-1665 or you can email a letter of support to [email protected] and i'll print it out if you have a company logo you can put on it that would be great.

I went and spoke with the Perdido chamber today and they are going to get behind this , it just so happens to be the second most asked question : is there any place the family can snorkel near by?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone needs to get involved in this one - Let's not let them tell us "No" this time!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll get ya a lettetr on company letter head Paul, and also a letter from each one of my family members!

Let us know what else man...anybody we can call and bug?


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

maybe post a form letter we could print out that says what it needs to say and a place to plug in bussiness name and signature. would be glad to hand them out.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

There's already a lot of stuff in the bay. It's been there for years.



I'm up for this.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Below are some bullet points from info Capt Paul circulated. They maybe useful forthe business owner letters or faxes to the county commissioners endorsing shallow water reefs:

--No taxpayers cost

Artificial Reefs, Inc inventory all deployed at no taxpayer cost by RFRA and private citizens.

--Environmentally sound

Supported by Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission because of boost to inshore fishery (per the Feb 2008 meeting)

-- Many millions (MM$)in economic impact

Economic study shows $414 million (in 1998 $) associatedwith artificial reef use in 5 county NW Florida area. More reefs logically means higher economic impact.

-- Increased recreational opportunities for tourists and residents. 

Per Perdido Chamber of Commerce "Is there a place around here where a family can snorkel?" is the 2nd most aked question.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I have attached a short form letter that can be used to show your support for this effort.

Please print it and fill it out or print dozens of copies and help us get the support of ALL local businesses on this one.

Thanks



Oh, one is Word one is a pdf.

Take your pick.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I have printed off several copies and will be distributing them around town. Thanks Joe!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the letter that I am sending out. Please feel free to use it or parts of it to write your own in support of this project. Please change the name at the bottom if you use it :doh<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">To all concerned, <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I enthusiastically support the creation of artificial reefs inshore and near shore in the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gulf of Mexico</st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">. The creation of Essential Marine Habitat is vital to the future health of our local fishery, and in doing so we will also be creating new opportunities for increased quality of life for the citizens of <st1lace><st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Escambia</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">County</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace><st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Escambia</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">County</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> has a tremendous opportunity to have artificial reef structure deployed in these vital areas at <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">NO COST[/B] to the county thanks to the Reef Fish Restoration Association. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The creation of Artificial Reef Structure in our Bays and along the Beaches will:<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">- <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Create essential marine habitat[/B]<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> as required by the <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Magnuson-Stevens Fishery Conservation and Management Act. This inshore habitat would provide urgently needed refuge for our most important species, including Red Snapper and Grouper.<o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">- Create new fishing opportunities for the citizens of <st1lace><st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Escambia</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"> <st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">County</st1laceType></st1lace> and provide *equal opportunity* to participate in the sport and enjoy the results of our successful marine fisheries efforts. <o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">- Enhance the County?s *tourism* efforts by providing much sought after snorkeling and diving locations that are accessible from shore. (This is one of the largest requests that we get from visitors).<o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">- Improve *safety* by providing local fishermen with closer fishing reefs, preventing the small boat fisherman from having to venture 12-15 miles or more offshore.<o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">The positive environmental and economic impact of artificial reefs has been well established throughout the state. The potential economic impact of this project alone would result in millions of additional tourist dollars coming to <st1:City><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Pensacola</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"> ? dollars that are currently going to Destin and <st1:State><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Alabama</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"> because we do not have what the customers want. <o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Thousands of artificial reefs have been built throughout the state in waters less than 30 feet deep, yet we are repeatedly told that it cannot be done here in <st1lace><st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Escambia</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"> <st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">County</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">. This is unacceptable, and I urge you to do whatever is necessary to ensure that this incredible opportunity is not lost.<o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Thank You,<o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Jim Phillips<o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Pensacola</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">, <st1lace><st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Escambia County</st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">, <st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Florida</st1:State></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o><P class=Heading32 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o>


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm very enthusiastic (to borrow from Evensplit's letter) about near shore and inshore artificial reef placement but I don't understand what specific approval needs to be obtained.

Is there a definitive approval from a group or person that has to happen before we can sink near shore artificial reefs and is there a zone or set of zones that have already been proposed as the known preferred area to sink them?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *need2fish (8/26/2008)*I'm very enthusiastic (to borrow from Evensplit's letter) about near shore and inshore artificial reef placement but I don't understand what specific approval needs to be obtained.
> 
> Is there a definitive approval from a group or person that has to happen before we can sink near shore artificial reefs and is there a zone or set of zones that have already been proposed as the known preferred area to sink them?


Army Corps of Engineers sets where reefs can be placed. And yes there are permited areas. The east andwest LAARS areas are the only place we can sink reefs currently. See link below.

http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/departments/nesd/NESDMarineResourcesLAARSMaps.htm


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Rich(spearfisher) I am with you 100 %. I DONT GIVE A SHIT HOW THESE REEFS GET DEPLOYED IN THE BAY, ONE WAY OR ANOTHER THERE WILL BE SOME NEW REEFS DEPLOYED. X-Shark thanks for your imput but i didnt know there where certain reefs for cretain places. WOW you learn something new everyday.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (8/26/2008)*Rich(spearfisher) I am with you 100 %. I DONT GIVE A SHIT HOW THESE REEFS GET DEPLOYED IN THE BAY, ONE WAY OR ANOTHER THERE WILL BE SOME NEW REEFS DEPLOYED. X-Shark thanks for your imput but i didnt know there where certain reefs for cretain places. WOW you learn something new everyday.


What I was trying to say is that if Escambia County will not allow this material to be deployed in the bay and near shore in the Gulf asmany other counties in Florida and Alabama have done, then this material will more than likely end up going to a county that will allow this. I would never advocate the illegal dropping of artificial reefs  That would be a no no:nonono.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

E-mail/letter sent. Thanks for your efforts, guys. I've been meaning to join RFRA even though I rarely get out the pass. My membership check will be on the way!

Thanks again! My fingers are crossed!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (8/26/2008)*E-mail/letter sent. Thanks for your efforts, guys. I've been meaning to join RFRA even though I rarely get out the pass. My membership check will be on the way!
> 
> Thanks again! My fingers are crossed!


If we can get this through, then there will be much more reason for inshore guys to participate in the artificial reef process! Tell everyone you know in the inshore community to get involved!


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

The only way you will ever get reefs into the bay is first you must remove the one blocking it we all know who that is. Then put Capt Paul in his place because with Capt Paul in his place we would stand a better chance for a better fishery period.

So get intouch with your elected officals and request they fire the one who is over it now and put Capt Paul in his place. Only then will there be reefs and a better fishery in our bays.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Man, Thats all I want for Christmas is a inshore reef.Pensacola is so behind the times compared to our neighbors that have everything going for them inshore,nearshore and offshore and we cant even put a few cinder blocks in the water without being crucified because of a few county jerks wont hand out the permits.Good luck and will help out in anyway.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Please contact all of your representatives and let them know that you support this initiative!<P align=center>*How to contact the Santa Rosa County Commission*<P align=center>The Santa Rosa County Commission members can be contacted at the Santa Rosa County Administrative Office Complex, 6495 Caroline St., Suite M, Milton, 32570. The commission?s office phone number is 983-1876; fax number is 983-1856. E-mail members at comm-[last name]@co.santa-rosa.fl.us; example: Tom Stewart;s e-mail address would be [email protected]<P align=center>The County Commission meets at 9 a.m. the second and fourth Thursday of the month. Committee meetings are conducted on the Mondays preceding the regular meetings at 9 a.m. All meetings are in the Administrative Office Complex.<HR><P align=center>*How to contact the Escambia County Commission*<P align=center>? Mike Whitehead, District 1, 2463 Cavalla Loop, Pensacola, FL 32526; Phone: 595-4910 (office);595-0478 (fax); E-mail: [email protected].<P align=center>? Gene Valentino: District 2, P.O. Box 1591, Pensacola, FL 32591-1591; Phone: 595-4920 (office); 595-4923 (fax); 554-2177 (cell); 866-730-9152 (toll-free); E-mail: [email protected].<P align=center>? Marie Young, District 3, 800 W. Lee St.; Phone: 595-4930 (office); 595-4795 (fax); E-mail: [email protected].<P align=center>? Grover Robinson IV: District 4, 4165 Baisden Road, Pensacola, FL 32503; Phone: 595-4940 (office); 433-8261 (work); E-mail: [email protected].<P align=center>? Kevin White, District 5, 4341 Molino Drive, Molino, FL 32577; Phone: 595-4950 (office). Fax: 595-4204. E-mail: [email protected]<P align=center>The office numbers listed are commissioners? phone numbers at the courthouse. The commission meets twice a month on Thursday nights, beginning with a 4:30 p.m. public forum followed by a
5:30 business meeting at the old County Courthouse, 223 S. Palafox Place.<HR><P align=center>*How to contact Florida?s governor and legislators*<P align=center>? Gov. Charlie Crist, PL-05 The Capitol, Tallahassee, FL 32399-0001. Phone: (850) 488-4441. Fax: (850) 487-0801. 
E-mail: Form available at www.flgov.com/contact_form<P align=center>? Lt. Gov. Jeff Kottkamp, PL-05 The Capitol, Tallahassee, FL 32399-0001. Phone: (850) 488-4441. Fax: (850) 487-0801.
E-mail: Form available at http://www.flgov.com/contact_form<P align=center>? Sen. Durell Peaden, District 2, R-Crestview
306 Senate Office Building, 404 S. Monroe St., Tallahassee, FL 32399-1100. Phone: (850) 487-5000.
District office: 744 E. Burgess Road, Unit E-103, Pensacola, FL 32504. Phone: 484-9898. Fax: 475-5556.
E-mail: [email protected]<P align=center>? Sen. Don Gaetz, District 4, R-Fort Walton Beach
Senate Office Building, Room 320, 404 S. Monroe St., Tallahassee, FL 32399-1100. Phone: (850) 487-5009.
District office: 217 Miracle Strip Parkway, Fort Walton Beach, FL 32548.
E-mail: [email protected]<P align=center>? Rep. Greg Evers, District 1, R-Baker
Tallahassee office: 1102 House Office Building, 402 S. Monroe St., Tallahassee, FL 32399-1300; Phone: (850) 488-8188.
District office: 5224 Willing St., Milton, FL 32570; Phone: 983-5550; toll-free, (888) 550-4560.
E-mail: [email protected].<P align=center>? Rep. Dave Murzin, District 2, R-Pensacola
Tallahassee office: 308 House Office Building, 402 S. Monroe St., Tallahassee, FL 32399-1300; Phone: (850) 488-8278.
District office: 7100 Plantation Road Suite 3, Pensacola FL 32504; Phone 494-7330.
E-mail: [email protected]<P align=center>? Rep. Clay Ford, District 3, R-Gulf Breeze
Tallahassee office: 1101 House Office Building, 402 S. Monroe St., Tallahassee, FL 32399-1300. Phone: (850) 488-0895.
District office: 1804 W. Garden Street, Pensacola, FL 32501. Phone: (850) 595-5550.
E-mail: [email protected]<P align=center>? Rep. Ray Sansom, District 4, R-Destin
Tallahassee office: 418 House Office Building, 402 S. Monroe St., Tallahassee, FL 32399-1300. Phone: (850) 488-1170.
District office: 348 SW Miracle Strip Parkway, Building C, Suite 12, Fort Walton Beach, FL 32548. Phone: (850) 833-9328
E-mail: [email protected]<HR><P align=center>*Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council*<P style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px" align=center>*2203 N. Lois Avenue, Suite 1100 ? Tampa, FL 33607 *<P style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px" align=center>*Telephone: 813.348.1630 ? Toll Free: 888.833.1844 ? Fax: 813.348.1711*<P align=center>E-mail: [email protected]<P align=center>Website: http://www.gulfcouncil.org/<HR><P align=center>*NOAA Fisheries Service*<P align=center>Southeast Regional Office
263 13th Avenue South
Saint Petersburg, Florida 33701<P align=center><SPAN class="style3 style4"><STRONG style="FONT-WEIGHT: 400">REGIONAL ADMINISTRATOR: Dr. Roy Crabtree[/b]<P align=center>Phone: (727) 824-5301 <SPAN class="style3 style4"><STRONG style="FONT-WEIGHT: 400">FAX: (727) 824-5300[/b]<HR><P align=center>*Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission *<P align=center>Farris Bryant Building ? 620 S. Meridian St. ? Tallahassee, FL
32399-1600 ? (850) 488-4676
<P class=Body align=center>Send correspondence to the Commissioners in care of: <P class=Body align=center>Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission
620 South Meridian Street
Tallahassee, FL 32399-1600 <P class=Body align=center>E-mail: [email protected] 

<TABLE id=table23 cellPadding=5 width="97%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=Body vAlign=top align=middle width="50%">Northwest Region
Lt. Col. Louie Roberson, Regional Director
3911 Hwy. 2321
Panama City, FL 32409-1658
(850) 265-3676
*24-Hour Law Enforcement: 
850-245-7710*</TD><TD class=Body vAlign=top align=middle width="50%">Southwest Region
Greg Holder, Regional Director
3900 Drane Field Road
Lakeland, FL 33811-1299
(863) 648-3200
*24-Hour Law Enforcement: 
813-558-5050*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Body vAlign=top align=middle width="50%">North Central Region
Rolando Garcia, Regional Director
3377 E. US Highway 90
Lake City, FL 32055-8795
(386) 758-0525
*24-Hour Law Enforcement: 
386-758-0529*</TD><TD class=Body vAlign=top align=middle width="50%">South Region
Chuck Collins, Regional Director
8535 Northlake Boulevard
West Palm Beach, FL 33412
(561) 625-5122
*24-Hour Law Enforcement: 
561-625-5122*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Body vAlign=top align=middle width="50%">Northeast Region
Dennis David, Regional Director
1239 S.W. 10th Street
Ocala, FL 34471-0323
(352) 732-1225
*24-Hour Law Enforcement: 
352-732-1225*</TD><TD class=Body vAlign=top align=middle width="50%">Monroe and Collier County
*24-Hour Law Enforcement: 
305-289-2320*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (8/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *need2fish (8/26/2008)*I'm very enthusiastic (to borrow from Evensplit's letter) about near shore and inshore artificial reef placement but I don't understand what specific approval needs to be obtained.
> ...


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

OUTSTANDING! spearfisher that is the links that needed to be posted.





> I'm interested to know the process by which approval is granted by the Corps or the specific person(s) who need to provide the approval of a new near shore or in shore area for reef placement. Who has jurisdiction in those areas and who is/are the decision maker(s).




The problem is you will never know. I'm talking about the Army Corp here.



They hide behind



"WE ARE the GOVERNMENT and YOU CAN'T TOUCH US!"



Put the pressure on the people that Army Corp has to answer to. Then and only then this will happen.



I met with 7 different business owners today to get them behind this project.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Your contact for the Army Corp of Engineers is Cliff Payne. In the past when I have emailed him I have found him to be very responsive. Please email him and let him know how you feel on this issue.

His email address is:

<U>[email protected]</U>


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

This would be great for our local bays!!! Imagine more places to catch snapper inshore!


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Guys and Gals,

Thanks for the support, I have recieved some emails but would really like to see alot more if you can find time.

We really wont have another material opportunity like this, I can put this stuff outin a weekin the laars east and west sites but that would only provide more commercial fishing opportunities while we cant fish but 2 months this year and what looks like 0 total allowable catch for federal waters next year. I really want to see this stuff inside state waters.

Here's why you should help make this happen.

1. *essential fish habitat*- the magnusson-stevens act requires it

2.*economic impact to our community*- I dont think you could put a dollar amount on it.In mask fin snorkel's, rods and reels, camerassales alone it would be off the charts.If we had an beach approachable site for tourist every walmart, k-mart academy, convenience store,tackle shopthat carried afishing or diving equipmentwould benefit from that alone. Not to mention the other things that go along with getting to and from the site; fuel, food etc. etc.

3.*Safety*- I know I should have said this one first. We dont have a snorkel or dive site in less than 1 atmosphere (33 ft) for training. The sheriff departments dive team could use it, Escambia search and rescue etc, etc.

4. *Equal fishing opportunities* - not everyone is lucky enough to have an off- shore vessel to make it off shore safely and should be awarded the same oppurtunitie's as the rest of us .Besides weather is not always accurate and it would be another opportunity for large vessels as well.

5. *Competition amongst our neighbors;* to the east and west; we should not I repeat should not have to send our tourists that we bring into our community to other places because we dont have something like this . Because let me tell you some counties have over 1000 in there bays and near shore area's.

6. *NO COST TO THE COUNTY ; ONLY REWARD THE ECONOMIC BENEFITS*

We are going to put it out.



Hope that may help a little in writing a support letter.



If not you can just write .

*BECAUSE WE WANT IT*


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Get in letter writing mode guys! We need personal letters and letters from businesses (preferably on the company letterhead) showing your support.Once you write your letter, you can get it to Capt. Paul one oftwo easyways:

1. Take it by the RFRA Building at:

RFRA Headquarters

1007 West Pine St

Pensacola, FL 32501

(850) 516-1665

2. Email your letter to Capt. Paul:

[email protected]

WRITE A LETTER! IT WILL TAKE TWO MINUTES!!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Paul,

I'm gonna drop off some letters at the RFRA building in the morning. I'll put them on the desk. SHB


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Whats up?????


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

As a kayak fisherman, this would be a huge benefit to have a place to reef fish that would be accessbile. Kayaking is one the fastestgrowing sports inAmerica and kayakfishingis the fastest growing segment in fishing. Where will these vacationers from all over the Southeast decide to take their kayaks or rent kayaks???

I would personally also like to see some reefs at various points about 1/4 to 1 mile off of the Navarre and Pensacola beaches in the gulf.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Is there a reason for them preventing this besides the shrimpers? That seems like an easy obstacle to get around. I guess what I am asking is WHY are they saying no.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *wysecw (8/28/2008)*Is there a reason for them preventing this besides the shrimpers? That seems like an easy obstacle to get around. I guess what I am asking is WHY are they saying no.


I'm not sure that anyone can accurately answer this question, but the goal of this project is to eliminate any and all excuses. 

1. The material has been provided for FREE. 

2. This material satisfies the requirements of the Magnuson-Stevens Fishery Conservation and Management Act (http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/sfa/magact/) so often sited by those who would seek to oppose this type of initiative, and call forfurther fishing restrictions rather than promote growth of the fishery.

3. This will have a HUGE economic impact on every aspect of Pensacola (and surrounding area's) Business. 

4. This will provide Equal Opportunity for all to have access to reef fishing. 

5. These reefs would be marked so as to prevent any hazard to navigation or shrimping. 

6. Everyone knows thatinshore and nearshore is spawning habitat for some of our most prized fish species. This would provide sorely needed habitat for these fish to spawn and mature before moving out into the Gulf.

7. There is NO CHANCE of damaging any natural bottom as there could be offshore. 

8. This material would be protected from harvest by commercial fishing by the nature of its location. 

and there are many, many more benefits that will result from this project. What I would like to know is one legitimate reason that this should not happen. I guarantee that you will not find it. The ONLY THING WE NEED IS YOUR SUPPORTTO MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh yea don't get me wrong, I fully support this 100%. I just try to see both sides of every story. I was thinking that somebody has applied for the permits to do this and the powers that be said "No, you cannot do this because _________!" I fully understand the benefits of inshore reefs. I just thought with so many benefits there has to be a reason it is not being allowed. But I guess that is why I don't get paid to think.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

WellI just sent offseveral e-mail letters to our state and local representatives,first of which went to Charlie Crist(I always start at the top) Hopefully this will get done and we can drop reefs out in the bay before they decide to audit my taxes in '09. :banghead Hey,I wonder if ole George W. wouldn't mind one of my e-mails. Anybody know his address? :shedevil


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

_[email protected]_


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (8/28/2008)*_[email protected]_


I think they changed it to [email protected]_THE_HELL_OUT.COM


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Well Don Gaetz is obviously already onour side but can't lobby the Corps of Engineers who as far as I can tell is the authority that has to allow it.

Who can lobbythe corps and by what means to they make a decree that allows it?

Do they have to have a proposed zone drawn up on a map, specify water depth, and specifications on how they are marked, etc.?

Email reply fromState Senator Don Gaetzear Mark,

Thanks so much for your email and for your support of <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1219963757_0 style="CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">artificial reefs.

I'm pleased to report that I joined in sponsoring legislation which passed the <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1219963757_1>Florida legislature to encourage the development of artificial reefs, including the sinking of decommissioned vessels.

Unfortunately, the Corps of Engineers doesn't respond to lobbying from <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1219963757_2>state senators, since they're a federal agency. However, I will certainly continue to do all I can within my sphere of influence.

Best wishes and thanks again for taking the time to write.

Respectfully,

Senator Don Gaetz

-----------------------------------------


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Mobile is our district office. Here is a link to their web page:

http://www.sam.usace.army.mil/RD/reg/

Here is the address:

US Army Corps of Engineers
Regulatory Division
109 Saint Joseph Street
Mobile, AL 36602
251-690-2658 phone
251-690-2660 fax

and email:

[email protected]


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Today,for the first time in nearly a year, I put on a tie and walked into the Pensacola Bay Chamber of Commerce Office on Garden Street. It took me a few minutes to get through the receptionist, but I finally talked her intoletting me speak to someone. She made a call and Natalie Prim -- VP of Community Affairs-- came down to the lobby. 

Turns out, I had met her before at a Gulf Power event and she recognized me. We chatted for a few minutes in the lobby then she invited me up to her office. We ended up talking about this issue for nearly an hour. She is 100 percent behind us and not only gave me some influentialcontacts but invited me back to make a more formal presentation to the VP of Economic Development and other Chamber leaders. 

I understand Jim, that you're working on a Power Point presentation onthis.if you'll let me know when you finish it, I'll presentit to the Pensacola Chamber. 

I wrote an Executive Summary today so I could have something to leave withthe Chamber. Here it is. Let me know how this document could be improved.I left Natalie a copy but she asked me to email it to her so she could circulate it.Everyone let me know what needs to be changed before I send an electonic copy. Please feel free to cut and past this and put your name on it and distribute it to anyone you think could help. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">*Executive Summary <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">*Shallow Water Artificial Reef Deployment <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">*For <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">The <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace><st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Pensacola</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> <st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Bay</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> Chamber of Commerce <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Artificial Reefs Inc. has donated approximately 100 concrete reef modules to the Reef Fish Restoration Association (RFRA). RFRA is a non-profit organization (application in process) that was founded to help rebuild underwater <st1:City><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Pensacola</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> after Hurricane Ivan. Our mission is to preserve, protect, and enhance one of <st1:City><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Pensacola</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">?s greatest assets ? our saltwater fishery. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">With these donated reefs, we would like to create several near shore, shallow water reef sites including one off <st1lace><st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Pensacola</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> <st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">. We believe an accessible shallow water reef on <st1lace><st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Pensacola</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> <st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> would create a mecca for tourists interested in diving and snorkeling. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><UL style="MARGIN-TOP: 0in" type=square><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Currently, there is not a single site around <st1:City><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Pensacola</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> for tourists interested in snorkeling. Tourists calling local dive shops are being sent to Destin or <st1lace><st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Gulf</st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> <st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Shores</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> for snorkeling. <o></o></LI>[/list]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><UL style="MARGIN-TOP: 0in" type=square><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">While the Oriskany is drawing scuba diving tourists to Pensacola from across the nation, there are no other interesting dive sites that are both accessible and affordable. A snorkeling/diving reef accessible from <st1lace><st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Pensacola</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> <st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> would not only draw tourists but it would give them a reason to extend their stay in <st1:City><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Pensacola</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">. <o></o></LI>[/list]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><UL style="MARGIN-TOP: 0in" type=square><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">A near beach site would cement <st1:City><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Pensacola</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">?s image as a scuba and snorkeling destination. <o></o></LI>[/list]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><UL style="MARGIN-TOP: 0in" type=square><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Reefs near shore will make them easily accessible to tourists and local fishermen and divers while protecting fish species since reefs within state waters cannot be commercially fished. <o></o></LI>[/list]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><UL style="MARGIN-TOP: 0in" type=square><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">A near shore reef would create a safe training site for new divers making <st1:City><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Pensacola</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> a dive-training destination. Local divers and those coming from out of town, are currently driving to Ponce de Leon ? a 200 mile round trip -- for shallow water scuba training in their fresh water springs. <o></o></LI>[/list]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><UL style="MARGIN-TOP: 0in" type=square><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">These reefs meet all state, local, federal and environmental requirements and are built to withstand severe weather. <o></o></LI>[/list]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">How can the Pensacola Bay Chamber help? <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">First, no money is needed for this project. The reefs have been donated and the cost to put them out will be covered by the RFRA. Donations will be accepted to cover this cost. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">We need the Pensacola Bay Chamber and its members to recognize the economic potential that this opportunity holds and help us influence state, local and federal decision makers to make it a reality. In comparison to other <st1:State><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Florida</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> counties, <st1lace><st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Escambia</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> <st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">County</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> has woefully neglected enhancing its shallow water marine resources. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">For instance in the last 35 years, <st1lace><st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Pinellas</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> <st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">County</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> has deployed nearly three hundred artificial reefs in less than 30 feet of water. <st1lace><st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Bay</st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> <st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">County</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> has deployed nearly 20 reefs made up of dozens of concrete reef modules in less than 30 feet. They are a boon to their diving and fishing economies. In contrast, in the last 35 years, <st1lace><st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Escambia</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> <st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">County</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> has deployed one reef in less than 30 feet of water. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">We can take a giant step toward correctly this oversight, with the deployment of these reefs. They will create a significant economic impact on our area and be enjoyed by our visitors and citizens alike. We simply need the permission to go forward. We would greatly appreciate the help of the Pensacola Bay Chamber and its members in convincing our <st1lace><st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Escambia</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> <st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">County</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> government to move forward with this golden opportunity. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Thank you for your consideration. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Richard Adams Sr. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">Reef Fish Restoration Association <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Cell (850) 316-0074<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">RFRA Office *<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial">(850) 516-1665*<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">WWW.REEFFISHRA.COM*<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"><o></o>

Also, while I have not heard back from them yet, I submitted arequest to the Haas Center for any information they could give me on the economic impactof our recreationalfishing/divingindustry. Chambers, businesses and political leaders need hard numbers to make these things fly. While I don't think the Haas Center willprovide us with a specific ecnomic study without paying for it, I'm sure they've looked at this issue before andwill give us some usefulinformationwhich we in turn can take to community leaders and show them whatwe're missing.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Our reef program is controlled by the Jacksonville district by an agreement that was made back in the 70's. This iswhy the folks in Alabama are able to do so much more than we are.If we could get put back under the Mobile District - which is where we're supposed to be anyway - it would probably make thingsmuch easier.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That's nice Richard and thank you for your effort.:clap


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I know the Army Corp of Engineers website says we are inMobiles district for inland issues but I thought we are in Jacksonville district for permitting. Can anyone clarify? Thanks, SHB


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Stuart H. Brown (8/28/2008)* I know the Army Corp of Engineers website says we are inMobiles district for inland issues but I thought we are in Jacksonville district for permitting. Can anyone clarify? Thanks, SHB


We do fall under the jurisdiction of the Jacksonville District of the ACOE. Cliff Payne is the contact person for this.

His email address is:

[email protected]

His office information is:

*Pensacola Regulatory Field Office
*41 N. Jefferson St. - Suite 111
Pensacola, FL 32501-5794
Phone: 850-433-8732


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dont forget to get Paul them letters! We need this!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

What's the latest on this? 



Paul - I sent you an email with a letter and some questions regarding RFRA...never heard back from you. I also sent the same letter in an email to Mr. Payne w/ the Corps and got a positive response from him.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (9/2/2008)*What's the latest on this?
> 
> Paul - I sent you an email with a letter and some questions regarding RFRA...never heard back from you. I also sent the same letter in an email to Mr. Payne w/ the Corps and got a positive response from him.


Glad you got a positive response from Mr. Payne. I have always found him to be very responsive when I have emailed him in the past. He always replied promptly and took the time to really answer my questions. Would you mind posting your letter and what he replied to you? I would be interested to read it.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (9/2/2008)*What's the latest on this?
> 
> Paul - I sent you an email with a letter and some questions regarding RFRA...never heard back from you. I also sent the same letter in an email to Mr. Payne w/ the Corps and got a positive response from him.


I didnt get it Im sorry, If you dont mind sending it again I would appreciate it very much.

Thanks


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

I apoligise, it looks likeone of my children read it for me I foumd it in my old mail.

I would still like to see the response letter from ACOE if you dont mind.

Thanks.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (9/3/2008)*I apoligise, it looks like one of my children read it for me I foumd it in my old mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






No worries. I can't find the email, basically they just acknowledged my letter and said that my opinions would be taken into consideration. I've attached the letter for others to see...it's basically just a conglomeration of things taken away from this thread. 



Anyone can feel free to take it, put your name/address on it and drop it in the mail or email it out.



Hall


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

update permits applied for to DEP two weeks ago per R TURPIN.

If anyone has an chance I still could use some support letters.:usaflag

Thanks again


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you have the form for local community support to document support to our commissioners and others? Thanks


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be posting a form letter this week that will allow everyone to show their personal support, and the support of local businesses for this project.

I will also be posting a presentation, and a formal documentthat will demonstrate the importance of this project.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (9/9/2008)*update permits applied for to DEP two weeks ago per R TURPIN.
> 
> If anyone has an chance I still could use some support letters.:usaflag
> 
> Thanks again


Word should come down from the DEP within 30 days from September 4. Hopefully there will be a positive outcome.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Just curious....having reread the entire thread (it's raining), there is very little detail on exactly what you are trying to do, and where! Is there a detailed plan, or is it a general concept (subject to the Corps of course)? How much material do you have access to?

BUMP


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Paul gave a pretty good summary at the PRFA meeting last night.

Here is what I took away from it.

A lot (50+? forget the number) of pre made reefs ready to be put down in one of 3 inshore/nearshore locations pending DEP approval. One location just north of chickenbone beach near pickens gate, One location somewhere just outside the pass, One location somewhere else in the bay (can't recall where).

Paul has the barge ready pending approval

Sounds like possibility Federal waters will be closed to charter/recreational for snapper fishing so focus for us locally should move to building up what we can inshore/nearshore (State Waters)where it won't be fished commercially while charter/recreational season federally is closed.

Still need letters of support to keep visibility and pressure on.

Shrimpers are in favor of setting aside areas for inshore/nearshore reefs so that they know where the reefs are and won't mess up their equipment dragging over it.

A move may be afoot to split up charters from recreational fishermen (they are categorized together now for Total Allowable Catch distribution). In Paul's view this would be very bad for the recreational fisherman and possibly untenable for the charters.

All other approvals obtained - DEP will provide response by Oct 4th. They may say ok with minor modifications to the plan (which is fine as long as the mods are doable).

I've attached a copy of the email/letter I sent to all the county commisioners, state reps, and the other state commision folks posted earlier in this thread.

Feel free to use/edit as you see fit.

Also below is a response I got back on 8/29 from Cliff Payne of the Army corps of engineer when I asked what the process was.

His email address is [email protected]

--------------------------------------<DIV class=plainMail>Mr. Griffith

Both the <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1221083036_0 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">Corps of Engineers and the <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1221083036_1 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">Florida Department of Environmental
Protection would regulate <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1221083036_2 style="CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">artificial reefs constructed in Pensacola or
nearshore waters of the <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1221083036_3>Gulf of Mexico. <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1221083036_4 style="CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">Escambia County has submitted an
application seeking authorization for two reefs, one on either side of
Pensacola Pass approximately 1.5 NM from the beach. The Corps has requested
additional information on that application and the county is preparing a
response. I would suggest you voice your support through the <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1221083036_5>artificial reef
coordinator for either Escambia or Santa Rosa county. To my knowledge Robert
Turpin, the coordinator for Escambia County, is aware of the groundswell of
support for nearshore reefs. If you have reviewed and support the pending
Escambia County proposal you can email me directly advising of your support.

Thanks for your interest.

Clif 

-----Original Message-----
From: <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1221083036_6>Mark Griffith [mailto:<SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1221083036_7>[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, August 28, 2008 7:08 PM
To: Payne, Lyal C SAJ
Subject: Pensacola Artificial Reefs Inshore and Nearshore 

Dear Lyal,

My name is Mark Griffith. I live in <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1221083036_8>Navarre, FL (<SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1221083036_9>Santa Rosa county) and am
wondering if you have some information on sinking of artificial reefs that
you could provide me. 

As you are probably aware via a broad letter and email campaign there are a
lot of pre inspected, and approved artificial reefs that the Reef Fish
Restoration Association has and would like to deploy inshore (<SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1221083036_10 style="CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">Pensacola bay)
and or near shore (a short drive out from the beach). 

I understand that many <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1221083036_11>counties in Florida allow inshore reefs but apparently
that's a no no in Pensacola bay.

Does the <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1221083036_12 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">Army Corps of Engineers control the process that allows, regulates,
or disallows the sinking of artificial reefs inshore? 

If so, is there a specific process that needs to be undertaken to lobby the
Corps in favor of allowing artificial reefs to be sunk inshore? It doesn't
seem like anyone has a clear cut answer of the people I've talked with. A
friend mentioned your name as someone who might could shed more light on the
process for me. I think it's a great idea but I'm not sure how to best
advocate for it in an efficient manner.

Thanks for your time.

Best Regards,

Mark Griffith
Navarre, FL
</DIV>


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Well put Mark, and thank you very much for taking the time to contact your officials. 

Paul has aquired between 50-100 pre formed concrete pyramid reefs from various manufacturers. These reefs have been tested to 100 year storm standards. It is our goal to get approval from the county to place this material in a location that is accessible by as many people as possible (Pensacola Bay and Near shore in the Gulf.) This material is ENVIRONMENTALLY FRIENDLY, it would create ESSENTIAL MARINE HABITAT for both juvenile and adult species, it would provide EQUAL ACCESS to reef fishing (especially those who do not have a boat,) it would enhanceECOTOURISM in Pensacola by offering an amazing location to snorkel, dive, and kyak, and it would be a boom to the ECONOMY of Pensacola at NO COST TO THE COUNTY!!

SO THE QUESTION BECOMES WHY NOT??!!

It appears that Robert Turpin submitted permits to the FL DEP on Friday August 29, 2008, and he payed the permit fees onThursday September 4, 2008. The DEP has 30 days to respond. It also appears from Mark Griffith's email that Robert made Clif Payne aware of this. Now that all involved seem to be onboard with this project maybe we can move forward.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the updates, sounds like a great plan! Thanks to all for efforts to make this happen!!!!

:bowdown:clap


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

And Bay Pirate I stand by my belief just as strong as you do.

So I guess it's good that you have such faith in that persons abilities. And if I ever need a ball park I will know who to get in touch with, ora youthpark. Its a shame not as much effort is put into the inshore bayreef fight as ball fields .And I understand that our friend has put out reef material in his time . Oyster reef material in the bay right.

WOW!!!!!! Keep up the great work. Just how many times has it been monitored since established??????


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

You the MAN Rich:bowdown


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Bay Pirate, 

What the hell happened to get you so riled up to respond to a 2 WEEK OLD post so aggressively? This thread had been rather civil until *YOU* stirred it up. What gives?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *spearfisher (9/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Bay Pirate (9/10/2008)*I have intentionally stayed out of this forray as chariman of the SRC Marine Adv Committee
> ...




YEAH..


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

If this get's approved, would we be allowed to sink reefs in Choctaw bay as well or is this just a Escambia, Santa Rosa deal? I live on Eglin AFB and would love to sink some reefs out here? I apologise if this was already covered. Just wondering. Thanks

Frank


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishnfrank (9/11/2008)*If this get's approved, would we be allowed to sink reefs in Choctaw bay as well or is this just a Escambia, Santa Rosa deal? I live on Eglin AFB and would love to sink some reefs out here? I apologise if this was already covered. Just wondering. Thanks
> 
> Frank


I don't believe so. The areas under consideration are immediately to the north and south of chickenbone beach out Ft. Pickens road going to the Pcolapass.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It's not about sinking private reefs.

This is an effort to create public fishing, snorkeling and diving areas.

It would however open that door on private reefs in the bay.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I am a few hours away from finishing an informative power point that will educate everyone on the issue. I will also have a formal handout showing this information that you can download, and a quick bullet point brochure that will quickly outline the issue, and a letter that you can download, sign, and send toyour officials. Paul is working on a webpage to consolidate this information. It should be up by this weekend. Thank you all for the continued support.

Rich


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Joe Z.

The door has always been open for private reef deployments in the bay. See *62-341.600(1), F.A.C.General Permit for the Construction of Artificial Reefs, "(1) A general permit is hereby provided for the construction of an artificial reef <U>by any person</U>, provided:...)*

There are four criteria (the provided) and seven or so special conditions that apply to this general permit. This GPcovers half the equation (state). The other half is the feds. The problem lies with the individual being able to provide the information required by the feds. More specifically most of the Pensacola Bay System is designated critical habitat for the Gulf Sturgeon. What does this mean. In simple terms the feds will be required to coordinate the proposed action with the agency responsible for the fish (NMFS). This consultation is referred asa section 7 consultation or section 7 of the endangered species act. The feds will require the applicant (private deployer) to produced a detailed biological opinion; a document which is normally beyond the comprehension of most private reef deployers. There is also other detailed information that will be required to process thefed applicaiton unrelated to the sec. 7 consult. that would also be beyond the normal abilities of the private reef deployer. I could probably write a book but I'll spare you the boring details. 

Good luck with your efforts. 

Keith


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Keith,

You sound very knowledgable about this whole process. Do you have a role of some sort in this process? 

You also bring up several interesting points. Whyhas something as simple as dropping artificial reefs become so convoluded that the ordinary citizen can't figure it out? What do species like Gulf Sturgeon, Right Whales, or Turtleshave to do with artificial reefs? Thanks in advance for your response.

Rich


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea,what Rich said. And don't be bashful about boring us Keith,the currect weather already has that covered.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I too am interested in what else you have to say Keith, please tell us more so that we can be successful in our efforts.....


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Rich,

I'm not a regulator nor do I work for any gov't agency...I'm a self employed private environmental consultant. 

_You also bring up several interesting points. Whyhas something as simple as dropping artificial reefs become so convoluded that the ordinary citizen can't figure it out? What do species like Gulf Sturgeon, Right Whales, or Turtleshave to do with artificial reefs?_ 

I can probably write a thesis on the subject matter. To keep in simple, the feds are required to consult the NMFS to ensure any actionthey authorize is not likely to jeopardize the continued existence of a listed species or result in the destruction or adverse modification of designated critical habitat. Section 7(a)(2) of the Endangered Species act requires this...It is law and has been for decades. This isn't something the Corps is dreaming up. 

KJ


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot Kieth. I appreciate your response. I would really like to talk to you sometime about this issue if you have some free time. You sound very knowledgable. If you don't mind I'll PM you my contact information and you can call me at your convenience if you have time. 

What continues to blow my mind about the Endangered Species Act is that it is utilized to shut down dock construction, cease bridge building, stop artificial reefs, and other projects, but shrimping is allowed in Pensacola Bay 365 days a year. If Pensacola Bay is truly the habitat of several endangered species then why do we allow shrimping in the bay? Please do not take this as a shot at shrimpers, but that doesn't make any sense.

Thanks alot

Rich


----------



## KnottiBoi (May 10, 2009)

Sept 08 was last thread? Any updates to this? I looked over the website but no real firm answers there either, looks like its stalled...

Too bad, it would be nice to go some where close through the Navarre Pass if it ever happens again... Its seems to have lost steam as well.


----------

